# ¿Como crear antena AM para modulo Rx/Tx 433Mhz ?



## JoseOever (Ago 15, 2012)

Buenos dias, estoy en un dilema con la creacion de una antena para el Emisor/receptor de Rx/Tx, esta es la pagina del modulo: http://www.abcelectronica.net/productos/wireless/ (Es el Modulo de Radiofrecuencia 433Mhz).
Estos lo usare para crear un carro radiocontrolado desde una PC, via el UART que viene con el PicKit 2 y el UART del PIC de recepcion, el que controla el carro.

Ya he usado el UART, es muy sencillo en Proton IDE, usare el 16F887... Tengo claro el tema del Baudrate, modulacion AM, UART, etc... pero lo que no puedo comprender es ¿Como debe ser la antena del emisor/receptor?

Usaremos 2 pares de modulos, ya que la comunicacion con el PC es de doble via, es decir, el PIC le envia resultados, la PC le envia instrucciones. Ambos los separaremos:
El Rx del PC y el Tx del PIC, estaran a 315MHz a 4.8 Kilobaudios.
El Tx del PC y el Rx del PIC, estaran a 433MHz a 4.8 Kilobaudios.

Aca estan las dudas:
¿como debemos hacer las antenas? es decir, Grosor del cable, bobinado o no, grosor de las espiras, etc y sobre todo, deben ser de 50Ω... vean este Link, me dice la Altura de la antena en Mt: http://www.csgnetwork.com/freqwavelengthcalc.html. Este modulo trabaja a 1/4 de Longitud de onda, pero no dice nada mas...

¿Como configurarle las frecuencias, es decir, configurar una pareja a X frecuencia y la otra a Y frecuencia, claro X =/= Y

Gracias por su amable ayuda, subiremos el avance, fotos, programas, simulaciones, etc. por si alguien desea informacion al respecto, ya que no he encontrado mas que solo cables flojos =) ...


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 15, 2012)

JoseOever dijo:


> Buenos dias, estoy en un dilema con la creacion de una antena para el Emisor/receptor de Rx/Tx, esta es la pagina del modulo: http://www.abcelectronica.net/productos/wireless/ (Es el Modulo de Radiofrecuencia 433Mhz).
> Estos lo usare para crear un carro radiocontrolado desde una PC, via el UART que viene con el PicKit 2 y el UART del PIC de recepcion, el que controla el carro.
> 
> Ya he usado el UART, es muy sencillo en Proton IDE, usare el 16F887... Tengo claro el tema del Baudrate, modulacion AM, UART, etc... pero lo que no puedo comprender es ¿Como debe ser la antena del emisor/receptor?
> ...



Hola... una antena de 1/4 de onda también llamada Ground Plane (si quieres saber mas busca en Google) es un alambre que mide desde su extremo alimentado hasta el otro precisamente 1/4 de la longitud de la onda de trabajo en el medio de trabajo(en tu caso supongo cobre u aluminio)...Ej: de 1/4 de onda para 315 es 71.25/315 = 0.226 mts o sea 22.6cm de largo y para el de 433 seria 71.25/433 = 0.1645mts o sea 16.5cm redondeando...por al potencia que trabajas con cualquier alambre/cable de Cu de por ejemplo 1mm de diámetro te funcionara.
Te aclaro que una antena vertical de 1/4 de onda no tiene 50ohms(si no menos) en su  extremo de alimentación aunque para tu caso no es importante e igualmente te funcionara bien.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## JoseOever (Ago 20, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta, has ayudado a solucionar mi problema =)
Ahora, tengo dudas con respecto al cambio de frecuencias, es decir, en el DataSheet dice que se puede seleccionar entre 315Mhz y 433Mhz, de fabrica, pero es confuso, ya que dice en el mismo datasheet que es factible y sencillo de modificar la frecuencia, entre 260Mhz a 433Mhz aunque no da mas informacion... Si alguien ha usado estos modulos, le agradeceré que me de informacion al respecto...
Tambien con respecto al modulo receptor, como cambiar frecuencia de transmicion/recepcion.
Necesito que un par trabaje a 315Mhz y el otro par a 433Mhz...


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 20, 2012)

JoseOever dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, has ayudado a solucionar mi problema =)
> Ahora, tengo dudas con respecto al cambio de frecuencias, es decir, en el DataSheet dice que se puede seleccionar entre 315Mhz y 433Mhz, de fabrica, pero es confuso, ya que dice en el mismo datasheet que es factible y sencillo de modificar la frecuencia, entre 260Mhz a 433Mhz aunque no da mas informacion... Si alguien ha usado estos modulos, le agradeceré que me de informacion al respecto...
> Tambien con respecto al modulo receptor, como cambiar frecuencia de transmicion/recepcion.
> Necesito que un par trabaje a 315Mhz y el otro par a 433Mhz...



No se la respuesta pero pregunto¿no sera que la mínima frecuencia se obtiene con una alimentación de 3Vdc, la frecuencia media de 433 con la alimentación de 5Vdc y con 6Vdc trabajan a 450Mhz?

Ric.


----------



## JoseOever (Ago 20, 2012)

Gracias por las respuestas, ve, no hay informacion acerca de estos modulos, ni si quiera de los fabricantes como para enviarles un mail solicitando informacion...
Hoy intente enviar y recibir con estos, sin embargo, el receptor no pudo encender un led con resistencia de 220Ω, y cuando al emisor en Tx le enviaba 1, el led medio se encendía y luego se apagaba, mi teoria, es que el receptor esta en una banda que esta cercana a la del emisor, pero no es la misma...

No se como calibrar estos modulos, cualquier ayuda, les agradecería mucho...


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 21, 2012)

JoseOever dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, ve, no hay informacion acerca de estos modulos, ni si quiera de los fabricantes como para enviarles un mail solicitando informacion...
> Hoy intente enviar y recibir con estos, sin embargo, el receptor no pudo encender un led con resistencia de 220Ω, y cuando al emisor en Tx le enviaba 1, el led medio se encendía y luego se apagaba, mi teoria, es que el receptor esta en una banda que esta cercana a la del emisor, pero no es la misma...
> 
> No se como calibrar estos modulos, cualquier ayuda, les agradecería mucho...



Como no especificas ni muestras nada(circuito, foto, etc.) por la descripción que das no se lo que estas haciendo pero creo que estas tratando de encender un led con la salida del modulo de recepción y no están diseñados para eso si no para comunicar dos dispositivos tipo micro-controladores, etc a través del envío, recepción de una trama de datos de 4800bps de velocidad.

Ric.


----------



## julio barrerto (Ene 19, 2013)

JoseOever dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, ve, no hay informacion acerca de estos modulos, ni si quiera de los fabricantes como para enviarles un mail solicitando informacion...
> Hoy intente enviar y recibir con estos, sin embargo, el receptor no pudo encender un led con resistencia de 220Ω, y cuando al emisor en Tx le enviaba 1, el led medio se encendía y luego se apagaba, mi teoria, es que el receptor esta en una banda que esta cercana a la del emisor, pero no es la misma...
> 
> No se como calibrar estos modulos, cualquier ayuda, les agradecería mucho...



hola joseoever cuéntame haz logrado tener éxito con los módulos tx/rx ? yo he trabajado con unos módulos similares y e obtenido buena respuesta de ellos y te podría ayuda en algo y también podemos ayuda a otros que tengan dudas!

buen día.


----------

